# New Petco betta event...



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

"Meet the Critters
*August 18 & 19, 1pm - 3pm*
Take the plunge into Betta fun with a weekend devoted to these beautiful, easy-to-care for fish."


*face palm* I feel like showing up to one of these and just telling people to buy actual tanks for them. On a tumblr post I found that tipped me off to this event, people will play games and "enjoy" pals rewards on betta kits.

Did my compliant just go into the circulation file? :|


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

What do you mean by pals rewards for betta kits.


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

You get savings on betta kits. I think they are talking about those 1/2 gallon kits.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

PLEASE tell me this is just a cruel joke?!?! If the stores can't even take care of them properly, they shouldn't be giving everyone else bad advice! Is this taking place at all Petco stores? If it is, I might just pay them a visit.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

It's really "abusive propaganda" .. .. what pet stores tell its customers is acceptable betta care.


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is the picture...I might just take the care sheets they already have (a pint for a betta? really?!) and put my own info in.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I wish there was something we could do to stop this...


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think anything will stop them. People will buy bettas and shove them into bowls. "They are just fish right?"


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I know. I know nothing will get them to stop abusing their Bettas, but we can hope, and dream. And complain.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Just in time for back to school. Buy your kid a fish that they won't take care of. But its ok because they're "low-maintenance" right?


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

Or answer questions in store/yahoo fish answers. ;D 

Watch them die and just "replace it with a new one".


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't even believe they are gonna do this!! As if they don't pollute enough bad info and abused bettas into the world, lets have an event now! STOP THE INSANITY!!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Too bad we aren't all from the same area, cause then we could have a protest outside the store while the event was happening.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Go. Ruin it. 
Thank God we don't have Petco here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

I would picket that event. Hand out flyers at the door... maybe I should. Freedom of speech right?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

As long as you're on public property (such as a sidewalk) they can't do anything about it. Even if they call the police, all they will say is that you have the right to be there (as long as you're not doing anything harmful or illegal, obviously) and then they'll leave. I have protest experience, and usually anything the company says to you is just an empty threat.


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

So outside their store is a no, but the street would be a yes? What if it was inside of a mall (like a out door one) but outside their door.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*starts singing* Fish Shall Overcome, then Blowin' in the Fins, then Give Feesh A Chance. 

But really ... that's going to lead a lot of kids down the irresponsible pet ownership path. If you can't do anything, what you're doing now is probably better.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

You CAN be in front of the store, as long as you are standing on the sidewalk, because they can't OWN the sidewalk, that's public property. An outside mall is the same thing, you can be on the sidewalk in front. You shouldn't be in the street, because the police WILL tell you to move out of the street.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, hold on now this may be a chance to get Proactive.. go to the event at your local Petco.. and bring before and after pics if you have a rescue.. and say well, this is what my betta used to look like,when he was in a Vase --say for instance.. then show a pic of what your fishy looks like after PROPER TREATMENT AND CARE then hand out some of Atena's care sheets.. and shock everyone there!!! cuz I am gonna do it that way.. !!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Then just say..to have a happy fish look healthy and amazing you will need this..and this.. and that will actually help petco bring in money and people who want betta's will buy all the right size tanks, heaters, and everythign..and bring someone else with you, who will say yes, _

_I used to keep my fish in a small tank, even if its not true,,and they can say then I moved him into a 3gal or a 5 gal and he is doing much better, and just casually walk around and give helpful tips and information..who knows we could turn this around and Help people with facts..that we can share.. _

_to Educate those who are coming to the event.. Does anyone know if Atena is done with her new Care sheet..we need to contact her_


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

^+1 to lelei. Does this happen at every Petco? Or is it just at certain ones? 
I think if anything Petco and Petsmart would be appreciative that we will spend MORE money on tanks and supplies the betta's need. I mean, the employees always tell people that they only need the 1/2 gallon tank that's what 5 dollars? When people should be buying at least the 2.5 gallon tank for 20 dollars. We would be giving them more money, so what's the problem with banning the in-expensive tanks that are to small? They would gain more money anyway.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

WildFlower said:


> ^+1 to lelei. Does this happen at every Petco? Or is it just at certain ones?
> I think if anything Petco and Petsmart would be appreciative that we will spend MORE money on tanks and supplies the betta's need. I mean, the employees always tell people that they only need the 1/2 gallon tank that's what 5 dollars? When people should be buying at least the 2.5 gallon tank for 20 dollars. We would be giving them more money, so what's the problem with banning the in-expensive tanks that are to small? They would gain more money anyway.


Yup, that is how I see it, this is actually the pefect opportunity to go all out and *Educate, educate,* and get the proper info out there, and blow it up..so everyone will know how to Really take care of a Bettafish..I don't know if it's at all Petco's but we can call our local ones to see..I am going to..;-)


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks like certain ones. I have been trying to find the event with no avail nearby me... I may just bring photos of my 2.5 and my 10 gallon set up on a itouch or something and show people that walk by how great they can be.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Event is this weekend! Who's going? I plan on stopping by mine today and just see what it's all about.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

I wish I could go, but I have to work, and had no way to switch with someone  I hope some other Wisconsinites will be at the Plover or Wausau Petco to set people straight!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I would go, but I have work, and my car died. Great.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I went but apparently all Petco's systems shut down today? So you couldn't buy anything unless you had exact payment, and the event wasn't going on.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It was at our local Petco, and It was aggrivating, and I brought some of our own Care sheets, and talked to a few people who were really convinced that only a 1/4 gallon was needed..for a Male betta..and I showed them my pix..and passed out some of the other care sheets, and hopefully it helped..uggh..trying to help people understand something that is told to them by a complete stranger, that is correct as opposed to a Pet store employess who knows squat..is sooo aggrivating..


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh lelei, I'm sorry it didn't go smoother. You are brave and sweet for trying.

I was thinking I may start a thread asking people to share info on places all around the country who DO treat bettas well and are informed. I have an excellent one I was just at today again. But just knowing one place in a forum where the entire country can be on . . that's not enough. I think it would be great if there was a way to share _good_ businesses. Good local businesses .. tell anyone whose "location" is your state or city. Or tell each other about good breeders .. anywhere. Tell each other where to join local groups who sell or give away stock that doesn't make show quality . .. etc. 

It would be good if we just share that info. I haven't figured out a good way to do that yet except tonight I thought maybe I would add my favorite local fish store at my signature? It's just hard because we are all from different parts of the country or different countries.


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

you can make a local resources forum, divide it by states and countries and have everyone post their info... in a form or something that can easily be copy pasted into the front page.... 



mursey said:


> Oh lelei, I'm sorry it didn't go smoother. You are brave and sweet for trying.
> 
> I was thinking I may start a thread asking people to share info on places all around the country who DO treat bettas well and are informed. I have an excellent one I was just at today again. But just knowing one place in a forum where the entire country can be on . . that's not enough. I think it would be great if there was a way to share _good_ businesses. Good local businesses .. tell anyone whose "location" is your state or city. Or tell each other about good breeders .. anywhere. Tell each other where to join local groups who sell or give away stock that doesn't make show quality . .. etc.
> 
> It would be good if we just share that info. I haven't figured out a good way to do that yet except tonight I thought maybe I would add my favorite local fish store at my signature? It's just hard because we are all from different parts of the country or different countries.


----------

